
Threat Modeling Newsletter - threatmodeler
https://www.toreon.com/threat-modeling/keep-up-to-date-with-the-latest-threat-modeling-news-and-insights/
======
jvandenbroeck
More appsec people should start performing threat models, I would definitely
recommend the newsletter.

You can read old editions on mailchimp: [https://us11.campaign-
archive.com/home/?u=b3d749f15634df3ec1...](https://us11.campaign-
archive.com/home/?u=b3d749f15634df3ec111f27ee&id=a9ff7b2f72)

